# Thursday At Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's a few pics from today , on and off showers .


----------



## Stickley (Aug 11, 2016)

Can't wait ! I will be there in the morning with a couple bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

I see the Canada umbrella so I know Larry is around there somewhere. Keep the pics coming--I'm already jonesing for next April. Nothing quite like the Spring show. V/r Shawn


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 11, 2016)

Nope spring show is great , hope this one picks up tomorrow and the rain holds off , however it felt pretty good , yes I will post some from Friday also .


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 11, 2016)

I will be there tomorrow morning.  Keep that rain away. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 11, 2016)

Looking good till afternoon from what I'm seeing


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 11, 2016)

I just looked and it looks like 50% rain from 2pm on. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 11, 2016)

Make sure to pack a poncho along with all dat cash!


----------



## blasterracing (Aug 12, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I see the Canada umbrella so I know Larry is around there somewhere. Keep the pics coming--I'm already jonesing for next April. Nothing quite like the Spring show. V/r Shawn



Yep, Larry is there.  Met him at noon yeaterday to purchase a tire from him.  Great guy with his wonderful wife.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 12, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Make sure to pack a poncho along with all dat cash!




I agree. A poncho is a great idea if your carrying a fist full of dollars.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 12, 2016)

A few more pics from today


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 12, 2016)

Great time! Scored a few trinkets, gave away a bunch of fenders and sprockets, sat up Thursday night till midnight with Howard, Monark Man, Thad, Garry E. & others talking and watching the Meteor Showers. Big thanks to Larry & Lynn for the cool CCM Flyte T shirt! And a big Thanks to Harvey, Lisa and the gang for another fine meet!


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 12, 2016)

Had two friends there and they both missed this one for me . Hope it comes up for sale again sometime . Thank you Dave and Jim for trying for me .


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 12, 2016)

And thanks for having food available on site.....breakfast too....and had to have one of his shirts!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 12, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> And thanks for having food available on site.....breakfast too....and had to have one of his shirts!!
> 
> View attachment 349201
> 
> View attachment 349202




Hope they are vending next Spring--cool shirt! V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2016)

hay shawn lynn and i just got home had a great time, here some pictures i took , met a lot of cabe members for the first time it was great!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hey Larry. I know I'm gonna get poop for this, but any info on that ladies Ranger?


----------



## mike j (Aug 12, 2016)

You da man, Larry !!! Thanks for all the great photo's, & keep 'em coming, if you can.


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2016)

some more pictures


----------



## jkent (Aug 12, 2016)

I like the 1939 girls Mead Ranger Schwinn bike.
Looks like a nice survivor.
JKent


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 12, 2016)

THANKS FOR SHARING PICS.
TOMORROW SHOULD BE A GOOD DAY!
GIVE MY REGARDS TO ALL!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2016)

her is some more pictures


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 12, 2016)

If there's anyone that plans to head to the swap tomorrow that wouldn't mind helping me out with a purchase, please send me a message. It would be greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 12, 2016)

here is the one i picked up at memory lane shawn , missing the right braces for back fender which i have to replace them all so some one put new cranks in it horn unit is still in tack same with the key lock with org key good one to clean up ,and its a reel good rider !!!!!


fordmike65 said:


> If there's anyone that plans to head to the swap tomorrow that wouldn't mind helping me out with a purchase, please send me a message. It would be greatly appreciated. Mike


----------



## jkent (Aug 12, 2016)

Wish I had loaded the truck down with a lot of crap I have laying around. Would sell it all dirt cheap.
Just way too much work to sell it for nothing and have to pack it and ship it too.
So now I have a garage full of worthless junk that is too good to throw away.
LOL 
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 13, 2016)

Swap meet shopping on my laptop saves so much time and money but its not nearly as fun.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Foxclassics (Aug 14, 2016)

Nice small swap meet. Sold a few bicycles, parts, etc. Great meeting some Cabers and others.  May need to head to Lima Ohio this Saturday at their bicycle event. Check out their ad in the swap meet area. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2016)

here is some more pictures from memory lane sorry i am a little late just got back from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 16, 2016)

here is the last ones


----------

